# Mingo fishing 10/14/16



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I gave the pompano a break yesterday and went out with Ed " Submariner " to do a little bottom bouncing. We caught some nice mingos, along with a big eye, and a king . It's been a while since I've been out bottom fishing ,so it was nice to get out there again. Thanks Ed ,I enjoyed fishing with you.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Russ enjoyed the company and the BIG Mingos didn't hurt ed


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

What's the official name of that bigeye? I see them all the time.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Toro snapper


----------



## The Sand Flee (Oct 16, 2016)

*Mingos/Vermillion/Beeliners*

test


----------



## The Sand Flee (Oct 16, 2016)

Can you catch Mingos over wreaks/rubble like 10-12 miles out (80ft water)? Or do you have to be deeper? New to wreck fishing this year.

The name should say Sand Flea by the way....obviously I am a newbie to the forum. Also new to wreck fishing of P-Cola. I fished wrecks/rubble this summer 8-12 miles out with some good success. That is my max range in smaller boat. Caught red Snapper, Lane Snapper, Mangrove Snapper, even some big African Pompano I now want to keep more fish in the box. Would like to be able to load up on Mingos. Do you have to go deeper the get them? I know to setup rig differently. 

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

basic mingo start at around 100ft Bigger ones = Deeper we were in 250 + ft


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Glad to see you putting some fish in the boat Russ- Hope you have shaken off those fishing withdrawals now! Lol. We were doing pretty good catching them at the Edge this summer.... seemed like the bigger ones got harder to find as the season progressed though.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> Glad to see you putting some fish in the boat Russ- Hope you have shaken off those fishing withdrawals now! Lol. We were doing pretty good catching them at the Edge this summer.... seemed like the bigger ones got harder to find as the season progressed though.


Yeah I'm feeling better about things now. Lol I went on a small killing spree which resulted in the deaths of many pompano, whiting, mullet, mingos and a toro snapper ..... o yeah and crabs, I took out my frustrations on them also. Now I'm not nearly as mad with the fish as I was at the beginning of the week , I've even called a truce with them over the weekend. I gave them a couple days to get bigger , but the truce ends at daylight Monday morning.


----------

